
Show HN: We launched the product page for a new presentation tool we are making - intmagic
https://dekks.app/
======
bbody
Thank you for being transparent that this is just a product page so far, don't
enjoy getting bait and switched to provide an email. With regards to the
product, I like the idea of reusable blocks.

------
intmagic
Dekks is a new presentation toolkit that we are building at International
Magic. Currently in development but soon ready for beta testing.

Tell us what you think ️

~~~
umtksa
I love trying new presentation tools, I'm excited to see this one too.
Currently using keynote, google slides.

------
catchmeifyoucan
Not sure I still understand the product? Are there intentionally no photos of
the product.

